# Honor fingerprint scanner discussion thread



## Digit-Brand (May 26, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000* & *up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

When you look at the Honor 10, the first thing you would most likely notice is the near seamless design. However, after a while you’ll notice that the phone seems to be missing a pretty important feature in modern smartphones, the fingerprint sensor.

A quick glance suggests that the phone may not have a fingerprint sensor at all. The rear panel as well as the bezels around the display seem to be completely flush. However, look a little closer at the bottom bezel, and you’ll notice that there is a small area marked under the glass. That’s where the fingerprint sensor is located.

Honor says that it has managed an industry first by placing an *ultrasonic fingerprint sensor* under the glass. This, of course, helps to create the seamless look of the phone. In fact, Honor notes that the ultrasonic fingerprint sensor also offers a stable unlocking experience for users, and can even work even when the fingers are wet or greasy.

Of course, if you are one of those guys who thinks that fingerprint sensors are passé, then fret not. The Honor 10 also offers *Face Unlock*. Honor says that the tech behind the system allows the user to unlock the device from any angle, be it portrait or landscape.

The Honor 10 is said to unlock in a speedy 0.064 of a second. Which is pretty blazing fast no matter how you look at it. And to ensure no one can misuse the system, the phone will not unlock the device if it detects that your eyes are closed. So you can sleep a little easy knowing that your buddies won’t be able to unlock the phone while you sleep, and post random status messages from your phone.

*So do you prefer Face Unlock or traditional fingerprint sensors? Or would you rather have both?*

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 *worth ₹30K and up to *₹70,000 PayTM money. *For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 26, 2018)

If a "smart" phone is launching without a fingerprint reader after 2016, it should rather be called a dumb phone and priced under 4k. Front fingerprint reader is better imo (currently using both OP3 and RN3).

Face unlock is nothing new or special. So, if face unlock comes as an added minor feature rather than "the ultra important innovation" in a phone without removing fingerprint reader, then it would be appreciated.


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2018)

IMO face recognition and fingerprint recognition are really marketing gimmicks. I don't see it becoming mainstream unless someone uncovers some flaw in traditional unlocking methods.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 27, 2018)

Wtf  ? Finger print sensor is definitely not a marketing gimmick. Its as mainstream as mainstream can be. The true question is the purpose of this thread ? Do Honor phones do something special in their FP Sensors like Vivo did with the sensor underneath the glass ?


----------



## Minion (Jun 9, 2018)

fingerprint scanners are better and more secure. face unlock is a gimmick no one needs them just because Apple has implemented it, doesn't make it a must-have feature.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 11, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> The Honor 10 also offers *Face Unlock*. Honor says that the tech behind the system allows the user to unlock the device from any angle, be it portrait or landscape.



Will it also unlock if it is shown a photograph of the user?

Personally I prefer to use FP as I can use the same with apps like Tez and Lastpass to unlock them as well.


----------



## Ashutosh Rajput (Jun 16, 2018)

HOW MUCH TIME DOES FINGER PRINT SENSOR TAKE TO UNLOCK THE PHONE?


----------



## Kaushik Halder (Jun 17, 2018)

No issues with Honor's fringer print sensors. Honor 7a and 7c under 10k has also very good sensors.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 18, 2018)

I think both are necessary in latest smartphones as fingerprints are unique but if it is on back of phone face unlock can be better.


----------



## Divya sharma (Jun 26, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> I think both are necessary in latest smartphones as fingerprints are unique but if it is on back of phone face unlock can be better.


I agree with you but my phone does not support faceunlock


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jun 30, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> *So do you prefer Face Unlock or traditional fingerprint sensors? Or would you rather have both?*


Both are good, the fingerprint sensor is safer, Face Unlock is 2018, I believe unless fingerprint is under the glass without "chin" having the fingerprint at back would be good as consumers are used to it. Only Apple has good secure FaceID, oneplus failed recently as someone with a photograph unlocked the phone. I think that's why OnePlus face unlock is faster than FaceID, having both is good!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 30, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Only Apple has good secure FaceID, oneplus failed recently as someone with a photograph unlocked the phone.


Nope, Apple's has failed many times over, especially in Asian countries and for twins.


----------



## Dr.Anam (Jun 30, 2018)

Both fingerprint and face unlock are reliable as the former us unique for every individual and the latter uses AI to detect. My concern here is, what is you're sleeping and someone slowly places your finger to unlock your phone? How would you trust that? You never know if someone does that to you.. I think that there should be an iris detection in the phone. The patterns of the iris in a human eye are also unique for everyone. That's what my opinion is.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 1, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nope, Apple's has failed many times over, especially in Asian countries and for twins.


But still, it's good not perfect!


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 2, 2018)

The ultrasonic sensor is the next level in fingerprint scanner even if it takes some time to identify and need to hard press but it ensures security, unlike face unlock. My friend usually worries about his Sweaty hands as his Samsung j5 prime doesn't recognize his Fingerprint. Kudos to you guys.


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 7, 2018)

Positioning fingerprint scanners on the front of the device isn’t a new thing, but the Honor 10 has one of the first commercially available ultrasonic fingerprint scanners (most others are capacitive). As such there’s no groove or other physical marking separating it from the glass.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 7, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> Positioning fingerprint scanners on the front of the device isn’t a new thing, but the Honor 10 has one of the first commercially available ultrasonic fingerprint scanners (most others are capacitive). As such there’s no groove or other physical marking separating it from the glass.


Yes, the front fingerprint is better.


----------



## Manish Vijay Vibhandik (Jul 28, 2018)

You should know that a finger print scanner does only recognizes only the finger print not the situation in which it gets scanned.Like when you are sleeping and some one just puts your finger on sensor and it's done.Nothing to worry about what he will do on his own the cheap thing i ever wont do.
And to talk about the AI Facial scan it sometimes might lead you making disgust like taking your cellphone in front of your face and giving it a chance whenever we have to unlock the phone.What your face is badly scratched  .

So its better if we should have an voice or retina scan though retina scan is like face scan but it is better than finger print.And about the voice it's not necessary to keep your phone close if the microphone has good sensibility.


----------



## TechGeek1 (Jul 28, 2018)

Manish Vijay Vibhandik said:


> You should know that a finger print scanner does only recognizes only the finger print not the situation in which it gets scanned.Like when you are sleeping and some one just puts your finger on sensor and it's done.Nothing to worry about what he will do on his own the cheap thing i ever wont do.
> And to talk about the AI Facial scan it sometimes might lead you making disgust like taking your cellphone in front of your face and giving it a chance whenever we have to unlock the phone.What your face is badly scratched  .
> 
> So its better if we should have an voice or retina scan though retina scan is like face scan but it is better than finger print.And about the voice it's not necessary to keep your phone close if the microphone has good sensibility.


Having your fingers scanned while sleeping ? Sleep with guys you trust. And BTW fingerprint sensor is far better than voice recognition in terms of security even if you have unique phrase to unlock your phone you may have to pronounce it in public. But retinal scanner is really helpful but requires to much optimizations of hardware size to make it fit in a smartphone. I hope Honor would take a chance to do so.


----------



## Akshat Goyal (Jul 28, 2018)

I would rather have both face unlock and fingerprint sensor features in today's         generation as these two are the must have features in every phone now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

Akshat Goyal said:


> I would rather have both face unlock and fingerprint sensor features in today's generation as these two are the must have features in every phone now.


Face unlock isn't a "must have feature"


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 4, 2018)

TechGeek1 said:


> Having your fingers scanned while sleeping ? Sleep with guys you trust.


I do not sleep with guys, even those guys I trust. I am a guy too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 4, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> I do not sleep with guys, even those guys I trust. I am a guy too.


hahahahahhaha


----------



## TechGeek1 (Aug 4, 2018)

Good try hehe


----------



## AmbarDash (Aug 4, 2018)

Fingerprint is nice and faster. Pin code is slow.


----------



## TechGeek1 (Aug 4, 2018)

AmbarDash said:


> Fingerprint is nice and faster. Pin code is slow.


As i read in reviews the ultrasonic fingerprint sensor takes time than normal fingerprint sensor,but unlocks without fail even in wet hands


----------



## @riya123 (Aug 6, 2018)

Under-glass fingerprint scanners, just like bezel-less screens, are the future.


----------



## Gaggu singh (Aug 7, 2018)

The fingerprint quality of honor phones are awesome. my friend have a honor phone and believe me it is a value for money product.
Still hoping for further innovation from Honor and I believe that no other brand can make phones like honor because it fix reasonable price of particular product.
Soon it will be World no.1 mobile brand.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2018)

Gaggu singh said:


> I believe that no other brand can make phones like honor


No other OEM uses or wants to use EMUI as their stock rom.


----------



## buffetchamp (Aug 11, 2018)

7x finger print is ok but should be in front.


----------



## titumama (Aug 11, 2018)

Honor 10 supersonic fingerprint is good. Better than vivo in screen fingerprint.


----------



## @riya123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Faster fingerprint


----------



## anoshsk (Aug 15, 2018)

As honor have different design compare to others, but its time now to have a finger print scanner on side of mobile including volume on off button into itself,, it'll be excellent n more ergonomic,,,


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 15, 2018)

anoshsk said:


> As honor have different design compare to others, but its time now to have a finger print scanner on side of mobile including volume on off button into itself,, it'll be excellent n more ergonomic,,,


There will be a notch and glass design, nothing different. BTW I don't understand about your fingerprint sensor idea.


----------



## anoshsk (Aug 16, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> There will be a notch and glass design, nothing different. BTW I don't understand about your fingerprint sensor idea.


Finger print scanner should be placed on place of power on off key,,, or below volume rocker


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

anoshsk said:


> As honor have different design compare to others, but its time now to have a finger print scanner on side of mobile including volume on off button into itself,, it'll be excellent n more ergonomic,,,



Sony did that. It isn't nice to implement.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

anoshsk said:


> Finger print scanner should be placed on place of power on off key,,, or below volume rocker


Side mounting it doesn't makes any sense.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> There will be a notch and glass design, nothing different.


Why can't Honor just let go this bad design choice? Honor Play has metal back but still a notch!


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 18, 2018)

Gaggu singh said:


> Soon it will be World no.1 mobile brand.


It can be but to be honest not globally, they need to fix the UI and many things for that which I think they won't do because they are more focused on the Asian market. To be globally accepted as top brand Honor need to accept the terms and condition of the users as well.


----------



## TanmayBhat (Aug 18, 2018)

Any plans to include on screen fingerprint like vivo phones?


----------



## natwarlal (Aug 18, 2018)

I forget password and pin but now my finger is my password.


----------



## nehamalini (Aug 18, 2018)

What number of fingerprints stored in phone? How much gb do it take?


----------



## nehamalini (Aug 18, 2018)

Does it work on wet fingers? And when they are dirty?


----------



## saumyagupta (Aug 25, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So do you prefer Face Unlock or traditional fingerprint sensors? Or would you rather have both?


I like fingerprint but face unlock is not bad if it is like windows hello.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 10, 2018)

It's work on wet fingers also


----------



## henrykent52 (Sep 15, 2018)

The ultrasonic fingerprint on Honor 10 is conveniently located on the bottom bezel in front.


----------



## henrykent52 (Sep 15, 2018)

The fingerprint sensor location can be a deciding factor for choosing a phone. I think if it is embedded on the screen, people would like it.


----------



## henrykent52 (Sep 15, 2018)

Honor deciding to keep fingerprint sensor is a good step unlike some manufactures who are just selling phones at skyrocketing prices.


----------



## henrykent52 (Sep 15, 2018)

Face unlock is an advertising campaign and I think people are illogical for choosing it over fingerprint sensor.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2018)

@henrykent52 stop multi posting FFS. Edit your original reply and add your additional replies.


----------



## henrykent52 (Sep 15, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> @henrykent52 stop multi posting FFS. Edit your original reply and add your additional replies.


Sorry, I am new to this community.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 15, 2018)

TanmayBhat said:


> Any plans to include on screen fingerprint like vivo phones?



That's the future of smartphones. Every OEM is adding in screen fingerprint scanner nowadays.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> It's work on wet fingers also


Have you actually tried it? How else would you know it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

henrykent52 said:


> Honor deciding to keep fingerprint sensor is a good step unlike some manufactures who are just selling phones at skyrocketing prices.


Not sure if you are referring to Oppo or Apple here. 
Oppo went stupid by removing it from their "flagship" or whatever phone. Apple has been like that since forever maybe.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

billubakra said:


> That's the future of smartphones. Every OEM is adding in screen fingerprint scanner nowadays.


Except Apple that is. They can't even use a 1080p amoled panel on a 750$ "new" phone.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 15, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Except Apple that is. They can't even use a 1080p amoled panel on a 750$ "new" phone.


People will wait in lines to buy iphones but won't order them online lol.
Apple prices whatever they want, people will buy it.


----------

